# Вторичные изменения Th12, возможно (MTS). Патологический перелом тела Th12 позвонка



## svetaniki (15 Авг 2013)

Доктор, помогите. У моей мамы ( ей 65 лет) по заключению МРТ картина вторичных изменений Th12 позвонка возможно (MTS). Патологический перелом тела  Th12 позвонка. MР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений в пояснично-крестцовом отделе позвоночника. Спондилоартроз. Абсолютный стеноз (0,8см) позоночного канала на уровне Th12. В Костомской областной больнице сказали что опухоль обширная  и не смогут сделать операцию. Все органы проверили-все нормально без паталогий. На Комп. Томограмме   (MTS) под вопросом. Врач сказал что оперировать в Костроме нет возможности. Куда нам обращаться? Помогите...молю о помощи...


----------



## vbl15 (16 Авг 2013)

Представьте пожалуйста МРТ и результаты обследованния


----------



## svetaniki (16 Авг 2013)

Добрый вечер! Посмотрите, пожалуйста результаты обследования. Программу МРТ обследования загружу следующим письмом.
Добавлено: Aug 16, 2013 7:00 PM
снимки МРт обследования невозможно загрузить, они в спец. программе как видеофайл, и у меня почему то не получается загрузить, могу на эл. почту заархивированные прислать, если адрес укажите .


----------



## vbl15 (16 Авг 2013)

Где Вы живете, можете приехать на консультацию? Прошу Админов за нарушение правил, но слишком много вопросов, а времени мало.


----------



## svetaniki (16 Авг 2013)

Живем в Костроме
Добавлено: Aug 16, 2013 7:45 PM
Куда нужно приехать?
Добавлено: Aug 16, 2013 7:49 PM
напишите мне пожалуйста на мой эл. адрес tytyuk-s@mail.ru


----------

